# SmokeStock 2004



## Guest

SmokeStock 2004, 1st annual


----------



## Finney

Where / When is 2005?
Southerners allowed?


----------



## Guest

Not sure yet, Chris...and it's Yankees only!!!     

Just kidding of course


----------



## Finney

:smt067  :smt068  :smt070  :smt071  :horse:  :slap:


----------



## Finney

Like a good girl should.  :smt061


----------



## Guest

DawgPound said:
			
		

> redneck cooker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats alright us Rebels will just invite ourselves!! :getbtw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road trip Redneck?
Click to expand...

Everyone's welcome at SmokeStock!!  Yankees, Rebels and yes, even TEXANS  :smt103

 :smt080  :smt080  :smt080  :smt080  :smt080 :smt080  :smt080  :smt080  :smt080  :smt080


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Bill Hays said:
			
		

> DawgPound said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="redneck cooker":1lbm2b2u]thats alright us Rebels will just invite ourselves!! :getbtw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road trip Redneck?
Click to expand...

Everyone's welcome at SmokeStock!!  Yankees, Rebels and yes, even TEXANS  :smt103

 :smt080  :smt080  :smt080  :smt080  :smt080 :smt080  :smt080  :smt080  :smt080  :smt080[/quote:1lbm2b2u]

We'll be just 1 BIG happy family    :fam:


----------



## Guest

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill Hays":2tlc2jqt]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DawgPound said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="redneck cooker":2tlc2jqt]thats alright us Rebels will just invite ourselves!! :getbtw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road trip Redneck?
Click to expand...

Everyone's welcome at SmokeStock!!  Yankees, Rebels and yes, even TEXANS  :smt103

 :smt080  :smt080  :smt080  :smt080  :smt080 :smt080  :smt080  :smt080  :smt080  :smt080[/quote:2tlc2jqt]

We'll be just 1 BIG happy family    :fam:[/quote:2tlc2jqt]
 :ack:  :partyman:


----------



## Woodman1

I'll drag Texas Hottie II to do some cookin. Seriously, we should start planning something. Just not in Canada. I'm not allowed in Canada. Long story. Woodman


----------



## Greg Rempe

Drag her over here...I'll host it...least I can do to pay retribution from SS #1!

We will start to plan something soon!  Bill, let's form an exploratory committe!!


----------



## Woodman1

I'm thinking let's pick a weekend in September and look at a local hotel to get a block of rooms. Make it a Friday / Saturday thing. Get arrested. Get you thrown out of your neighborhood. Blow up my pit. Watch a retrospective on Susan's film career! Play golf on Sunday morning. Send everyone home happy! Who's down with it? Woodman


----------



## Bruce B

I love when a plan comes together. Count me in!


----------



## Guest

I'm in  :!:   :-D


----------



## ROB O

Just a thought here..... 

Myrtle Beach would be a pretty central location  North / South East / West wise.   Maybe we'd get some of the "fine southern folk" from this site to join us.    

Back when I was "trying to" play golf the hotels around there offered some pretty good deals off season.   

Just a thought.


----------



## john pen

We're always up for a road trip !!


----------



## Finney

You guys tell me where and when and I wil see if I can make it.
I just want Larry and Greg in the same place drinking.  We don't even have to cook anything.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> You guys tell me where and when and I wil see if I can make it.
> I just want Larry and Greg in the same place drinking.  We don't even have to cook anything.



Finney you are asking for trouble on that one buddy!  Sounds like fun!!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe

No offense...but, I am not going to SC for a SmokeStock!  Cleveland sounds closer and also has nice golf courses...if you like golf!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Come on Greg be a sport!  How could we have SS without you?  If this will persuade you to go, Dougie has already been invited!


----------



## Finney

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> No offense...but, I am not going to SC for a SmokeStock!  Cleveland sounds closer and also has nice golf courses...if you like golf!



*Spoiled Sport!*   :smt022   I'm sure Cleveland does sound closer for you.  No surprise there. :smt017  Since, after all... Your location says *CLEVELAND* on your profile.  ](*,) 

You sound like a little kid that can't play the position he wants... so you're taking your ball and going home. :march: 

I don't care where you have it.  I will try to show up if I can.  :smt004


----------



## Bruce B

I'm kind of thinkin' Detroit...everyone saddle up, bring lots of ammunition, get your bullet resistant vests out of mothballs, and head on up to the Motor City, lots of folks in the hood know lots about BBQ. 

Detroit's Motto: 

"Detroit, come see it while it's still here"
"Detroit, where the weak are killed and eaten."


----------



## Guest

Well, I think that since we all want to spread the good word about the low and slow method of bbq, we should have it in a place that knows absolutely nothing about it.  And I can tell you, No one on Grand Island knows a damned thing a bout BBQ!!!  That's my vote!    Oh!  And you won't need no guns or amunition neither!  :-D


----------



## Finney

Fine... It's settled.  It's at Bill's house.  8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Great! I've never been to that part of NY. Come to think of it, I don't think we even consider that part of NY. I think it's actualy southern Canada! :-D


----------



## Guest

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> ... I don't think we even consider that part of NY. I think it's actualy southern Canada! :-D


So does Albany!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Bill Hays said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":nye8n13c]... I don't think we even consider that part of NY. I think it's actualy southern Canada! :-D


So does Albany!!  [/quote:nye8n13c]

Yup........... your right!!!!!!!!!!!! :-D


----------



## Finney

Glad you guys finally saw eye to eye. :smt084  :hug:   You don't want to present a devided front when the Reb's come up there.  :horse:


----------



## Nick Prochilo

oh yeah, were both on the same page now! BTW when are we going to do this?


----------



## Finney

Ask Bill, it's his party. :partyman: 

He's the one that's been lobbying to have it in NY.    _ just stirring the pot_


----------



## Guest

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> oh yeah, were both on the same page now! BTW when are we going to do this?


February!






Don't really know yet.......


----------



## Finney

That Bill is a very funny guy.
He cracks himself up.  :smt044


----------



## LarryWolfe

Well shit, if Greggie Poo can pout and have the location changed, I vote to have it in Memphis!  They know a thing or two about BBQ.


----------



## Guest

Hey Larry!  Read the last line of your post!! :finga:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Hey Bill..................LMB!  :smt097


----------



## Guest

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ...LMB!


Hmmm...Let's see.... Oh!  You have *L*i*M*a *B*eans for nads! :smt046 

OK!  Everyone's had their fun.  Let's get this back on topic ~ SmokeStock!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Okay Bill good point!  You can LMB at Smoke Stock!!!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Bill, were still waiting for a date.


----------



## Guest

We'll be getting with everyone to find out when and where is good for everyone.  8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Bill Hays said:
			
		

> We'll be getting with everyone to find out when and where is good for everyone.  8)



Your 1/2 done. We're doing it at your house, now we only need dates. Do we have to start a new thread for this?


----------



## Guest

LOL!  Well, we'll see.  I'll split this thread later this evening or tomorrow morning to start a new one...Unless you want to


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Bill Hays said:
			
		

> LOL!  Well, we'll see.  I'll split this thread later this evening or tomorrow morning to start a new one...Unless you want to



Done!


----------



## Greg Rempe

Please review...no one chagned the location to Cleveland!  It is in Grand Island, which by the way, is not Cleveland.  So Larry, whoes whining got the location changed...not mine!!


----------



## Woodman1

Greg, we'll have our own Cleve-stock!

ps. I say we have it wherever Susan is most likely to attend!! ;-)


----------



## Shawn White

Hey I have a great idea, how long has it been since y'all visited Montana? That's about half way for me ...


----------



## LarryWolfe

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Please review...no one chagned the location to Cleveland!  It is in Grand Island, which by the way, is not Cleveland.  So Larry, whoes whining got the location changed...not mine!!


  Well I'll have to do a mapquest to see if I'll be able to make that one.  That's about as bad as you having to drive to Myrtle Beach!


----------



## Woodman1

If somebody is willing to host the darn thing, I'll come if my schedule is clear. The trick is to not try and make it too formal. If it is at Greg's, I'll drag my pit over and that'll be available to cook for a group. Anywhere else, and I'll show, but we'll be cooking on you guys WSM's. I just want to have fun and stay loose. Hell, Greg and I can share the ride. If Bill, or Greg are willing to host it, pick one. We will need to decide and put aside the bitching though , so we can all plan. I'll go anywhere _east_ of the Mississippi, and _south_ of Canada (Shawn). I am not allowed in Canada (seriously) as mentioned previously. If we have 20 guys, which I would doubt, we could do a Friday night, Saturday night thing and all go home Sunday morning. We would need to book hotel rooms. Who _really_ wants to host it? We did this in Texas last October and had a ball! Doin it again this November. Woodman


----------



## Finney

WoodNegotiator,
It won't be at my place.  Either state.

I vote for whatever is easiest on me.  Oh yeah... that's what everyone is doing. :?


----------



## LarryWolfe

I agree, I'll try to make wherever it is hosted.  Anyone got a ramp getting in their house????  Or an elevator???  :smt046


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I agree, I'll try to make wherever it is hosted.  Anyone got a ramp getting in their house????  Or an elevator???  :smt046



You're not allowed inside.  Not house broken.


----------

